# Fernco



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the idea of multiple ferncos piggybacked in front of the fernco santee. That's clever.......:laughing:


Imagine if that line gets snaked.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

The vertical line seen is from a sump pit sitting on the floor under the slop sink.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

:laughing:Looks good enough for a rental


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> :laughing:Looks good enough for a rental



How'd you guess?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Another picture with Ferncos and pex, hmmm not gonna say hack but all unprofessional


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> How'd you guess?



I been my fair share of them.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

this is why I was called out. HM put in an AmStan valve and the tub supply was leaking in the wall. Glad I had a shark bite in the truck.


----------



## plumber tom (Aug 10, 2014)

The red and white labels tell me that these are rubber couplings; whatever brand the big box store carries, not Ferncos. After fighting with rollee swift knockoffs, I've become a Fernco connoisseur!


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

FERNCO: the Kleenex of the DIYer rubber couplings.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I always thought that a fernco tee is supposed to sag like that....:laughing:...[/SIZE


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nothing like a Fernco when you come up 1/2" shy of lining up...:laughing:

Whoze Better 'n Me? :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> View attachment 41049
> this is why I was called out. HM put in an AmStan valve and the tub supply was leaking in the wall. Glad I had a shark bite in the truck.












Was the tub spout swinging from left to right? 

I was on a call with another plumber once {I was riding with him to learn that company's system for about a week before they put me into my own truck} and he used a shark bite in the same application. To connect the tub spout to the tub valve. After he was done installing the valve and we were caulking the cover plate and tub spout, we discovered that the tub spout had a lot of play in it as opposed to being ridgid. It flopped around too much for my liking.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Instead of a regular sweat 90, I used a drop ear 90 and a nipple so that I could secure it to The brace that was already in the wall.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I *may* use a fernco on vertical pipe, but horizontal, got to be a no hub band


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Most inspectors will hit you with athe fact ferncos if installed on pipes inside a building and not underground or outside must be readily accessible just like slip nuts and washers. And most frown on them being used in a vertical waste stack


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Most inspectors will hit you with athe fact ferncos if installed on pipes inside a building and not underground or outside must be readily accessible just like slip nuts and washers. And most frown on them being used in a vertical waste stack


In ky ferncos only legal outside a blding and NOT under concrete


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Most inspectors will hit you with athe fact ferncos if installed on pipes inside a building and not underground or outside must be readily accessible just like slip nuts and washers. And most frown on them being used in a vertical waste stack


I'm just curious what the difference is...:whistling2:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Those are shielded couplings ferncos are unrestricted


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Plumbersteve said:
> 
> 
> > [iurl="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=41049"]41049[/iurl]this is why I was called out. HM put in an AmStan valve and the tub supply was leaking in the wall. Glad I had a shark bite in the truck.
> ...


I was at a home once repairing a leak behind a tub. A previous plumber had stubbed out pex for spout. Surprisingly it was super solid. He had tightened the spout enough to the male adaptor to squeeze it all together. I still don't know how he kept the pex from spinning around? Wish I had a picture of that one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Those are shielded couplings ferncos are unrestricted


I see... I thought you were saying there was a difference between Mission & Fernco...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Redwood said:


> I see... I thought you were saying there was a difference between Mission & Fernco...


Think they are talking about the ****ty unsheilded ferncos


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Think they are talking about the ****ty unsheilded ferncos


Yea... Yea...
Like these.... Right?


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Fernco: When you need a nine and three quarter degree elbow.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

pianoplumber said:


> Fernco: When you need a nine and three quarter degree elbow.



Touchè


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pianoplumber said:


> Fernco: When you need a nine and three quarter degree elbow.


Like These? Right?


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Terminology used in Ohio generally:
Fernco = unshielded band
Transition band= proflex or mission shielded band
No hub band= shielded band used only for no hub ci


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


 a little extra huh

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Two commercial bathrooms with cracked and rotted CI. Just showing the shielded coupling we used for transition to the building drain that is still in good shape.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh gotcha yeah the pic looks like fernco with a proflex band added for good measure

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

themavinator said:


> Terminology used in Ohio generally:
> Fernco = unshielded band
> Transition band= proflex or mission shielded band
> No hub band= shielded band used only for no hub ci


Right! And the reality is both Fernco & Mission are just brand names, they make the same products good and bad...

Now hand me a 2" Copper to Plastic Pipe Shielded Coupling and I don't care if it is a Fernco or Mission Coupling....:thumbup::laughing:


----------

